# EU: Angelei auf Aal teilweise komplett verboten



## Anglerboard Redaktion (14. Dezember 2022)

Hier noch die Newsmeldung vom DAFV zum Thema:



			https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/577-europ%C3%A4ischer-aal-freizeitfischerei-im-meer-wird-verboten,-besatzma%C3%9Fnahmen-bleiben-erhalten?fbclid=IwAR2XY_7EggvZYZhTUz6Pb7G9AXx1uxsjBP2XaWCZ1NG75AN-r5xvvHLZZ34


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Dezember 2022)

Die paar Aale, die von uns Sportfischern bei Meeresangeln in Nord- und Ostsee im Jahr gefangen werden, rechtfertigen ein komplettes Fangverbot von Aalen ganz und gar nicht! 

Soll doch der GEWERBLICHEN Aalfischerei dasselbe Fangverbot auferlegt werden, die fangen doch etliche Tonnen im Jahr! 
Ja, ja, die kleinen hängt man und die großen läßt man frei (aus) laufen.... War ja  schon immer so... Dann wird eben der angelnde Fremdenverkehr an den Küsten wohl auch weniger werden....


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Dezember 2022)

Warum geht man nicht gegen die Glasaalfischerei vor? Warum muss man Glasaale essen?


----------



## Lorenz (14. Dezember 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Warum geht man nicht gegen die Glasaalfischerei vor?


Woher kommen dann die Farm- und Satzaale?


> Warum muss man Glasaale essen?


Das sollte man wirklich unterbinden. Wenn aber verrückt hohe Preise gezahlt werden, lassen sich Schmuggler entsprechend viel einfallen und riskieren was; dementsprechend aufwendiger wird die Verfolgung...


----------



## degl (14. Dezember 2022)

Aal ist Aal, somit auch der Glasaal.................es wird halt von den einzelnen Staaten abhängen, wie sie die "Aalwanderung" definieren und wenn die Blankaale im Herbst durch die Nordsee in Richtung Süden endlich wieder durchkommen..............kann das dem künftigen Bestand nur gut tun.

Allerdings, die Angelei, wie sie das "Startbild" zeigt, wird davon wohl nicht betroffen sein

gruß degl


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Woher kommen dann die Farm- und Satzaale?
> 
> Das sollte man wirklich unterbinden. Wenn aber verrückt hohe Preise gezahlt werden, lassen sich Schmuggler entsprechend viel einfallen und riskieren was; dementsprechend aufwendiger wird die Verfolgung...


Lorenz fasst Es sehr gut zusammen. Man kann seiner richtigen Rechnung noch die Turbinen Zerstückelung der West-/Mitteleuropäischen Abstiegsgewässer hinzufügen, die hinsichtlich der Aale wörtlich zu nehmen ist.
Übrigens ist seit 20Jahren bekannt, daß was mit der atlantischen Pumpe nicht mehr stimmt, auf die die Aale ja angewiesen sind.Aber egal was es ist im Detail war, Viele Jäger sind des Hasen Tod.

 Auch wenn der Hase in diesem Fall so lebensfähig, tough und crackhart ist wie etwas was H.R.Giger erfunden hat. Und auch so aussieht. Eigentlich ne Ironie.

Ich glaub, wenn die Wissenschaftler es nicht rauskriegen, wie wir den atlantischen Aal künstlich reproduzieren können, dann werden die meisten von uns das Verschwinden dieser irren Kreatur noch in ihrer Lebenszeit miterleben müssen.
Hg
Minimax


Edit: oh und äh, Anglerboard Redaktion:
teilweise komplett​Ich will ja nicht klugscheixxen doch ich will es sehr wohl..ist das nicht so ne Art von Oxymoron? Oder vielleicht sogar ne falsche Schlagzeile?
Tudeluh,
Mini


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Dezember 2022)

Hi,
diese Regelung wird den Aal nicht retten und vermutlich nicht einmal spürbar helfen.


----------



## degl (15. Dezember 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> diese Regelung wird den Aal nicht retten und vermutlich nicht einmal spürbar helfen.


Ja, welche denn?

gruß degl


----------



## silverfish (15. Dezember 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Ja, welche denn?
> 
> gruß degl



Steht doch oben. Sicherstellen daß Glasaale  nicht als Speisefisch enden.
Hindernisse zum Aufstieg und Abwanderung beseitigen.


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2022)

Es wird ja immer wieder auf den Menschen eingedroschen bezüglich der Problematik des Aalfangs und der damit verbundenen Dezimierung. Das Problem liegt aber aus meiner Sicht sehr viel tiefer und ist teils Jahrhunderte alt. Das größte Problem des Aals ist, dass er von einem überwiegenden Teil seines eigentlichen Lebensraumes durch zig Querbauwerke abgeschnitten ist. Sowohl beim Hin- wie beim Rückweg. Das Problem ist aber nicht in unserer Zeit (heute - 50 Jahre) entstanden, sondern sehr viel älter teilweise. Im Prinzip ist der Aal in seinem Lebensraum hier ohne menschliche Hilfe nicht überlebensfähig. Schon in alten Angelbüchern wird genau darauf eingegangen.

Alle Maßnahmen, ob Fangverbote und und und doktern nur an den Auswirkungen rum, die Ursache wird aber nicht beseitigt. Besatz ist nur ein Trostpflaster, um den Aal dahin zu bringen, wohin er nicht mehr kommt. Der Rückweg ist damit noch lange nicht gesichert.

Solang es noch genug Besatzmaterial gab, konnte man das eigentliche Problem zukleistern. Aber ich würde wetten, schon in den 70er oder 80er Jahren wanderte nur ein Bruchteil der Aale aus unseren Seen und Flüssen ab und erreichte seine Laichgründe. Im Prinzip wurden die schon damals nur zum Fettfressen und rausfischen (angeln) besetzt...aber es gab in zugänglichen Gewässern offensichtlich noch genug Aale, um den Bestand notdürftig zu erhalten...


----------



## thanatos (15. Dezember 2022)

Nur große Windmacherei , man verbietet unter dem Mantel " Schutz "
dem kleinste Verursacher sein Vergnügen , wobei ich ihn nicht mal als relevant
einstufen kann . Abgesehen von der Schredderung durch Turbinen - mit etwas 
Aufwand kann man das verhindern . Aber die kommerzielle Fischerei ???
Im TV gesehen - die Weserfischer nennen den Fang der abwandernden Aale 
" die Nacht der langen Messer " damit machen sie nach ihren Aussagen 
90% ihres Jahreseinkommens - wer will das kontrollieren - schon toll
die Schonzeiten und Fangverbote - Aale sind sehr gut hälterbar !!!
Ja den einfachen Angler da wird schnell kontrolliert - da geht es ja 
nur um Spass und nicht um große versteuerbare Gewinne


----------



## degl (15. Dezember 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Ja, welche denn?
> 
> gruß degl


Ich meinte eher welche andere Regelung/gen helfen könnten

gruß degl


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Dezember 2022)

Hi, ich denke man müsste die Flüsse so gestalten, dass es gute Auf - und Abstiegmöglichkeiten gibt. Weiterhin hätte man den Fang von Glasaalen zum Direktverzehr schon vor Jahrzehnten verbieten müssen. Betrachtet man dann die dafür benötigten wirtschaftlichen Mittel, hat der Aal keine Chance.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Dezember 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer wieder auf den Menschen eingedroschen bezüglich der Problematik des Aalfangs und der damit verbundenen Dezimierung. Das Problem liegt aber aus meiner Sicht sehr viel tiefer und ist teils Jahrhunderte alt. Das größte Problem des Aals ist, dass er von einem überwiegenden Teil seines eigentlichen Lebensraumes durch zig Querbauwerke abgeschnitten ist. Sowohl beim Hin- wie beim Rückweg. Das Problem ist aber nicht in unserer Zeit (heute - 50 Jahre) entstanden, sondern sehr viel älter teilweise. Im Prinzip ist der Aal in seinem Lebensraum hier ohne menschliche Hilfe nicht überlebensfähig. Schon in alten Angelbüchern wird genau darauf eingegangen.
> 
> Alle Maßnahmen, ob Fangverbote und und und doktern nur an den Auswirkungen rum, die Ursache wird aber nicht beseitigt. Besatz ist nur ein Trostpflaster, um den Aal dahin zu bringen, wohin er nicht mehr kommt. Der Rückweg ist damit noch lange nicht gesichert.
> 
> Solang es noch genug Besatzmaterial gab, konnte man das eigentliche Problem zukleistern. Aber ich würde wetten, schon in den 70er oder 80er Jahren wanderte nur ein Bruchteil der Aale aus unseren Seen und Flüssen ab und erreichte seine Laichgründe. Im Prinzip wurden die schon damals nur zum Fettfressen und rausfischen (angeln) besetzt...aber es gab in zugänglichen Gewässern offensichtlich noch genug Aale, um den Bestand notdürftig zu erhalten...


Da gebe ich Dir recht. Die sehr stark zurückgegangene Reproduktion des Aales in der Sargassosee sind auch Spätfolgen der uneingeschränkten Entnahme von gefangenen Aalen in den 60er bis 70er Jahren, wahrscheinlich auch noch aus einem wesentlich längerem Zeitraum. 

Da wurde sowohl von gewerblichen Fischern als auch von Anglern (beim Pöddern z. B.) alles mitgenommen, inkl. der kleinen Strippen ab ca. 35 cm, was gefangen wurde. Es gab da kein Limit bzw. wenn überhaupt, war das Mindestmaß von Aalen lächerliche 35 cm. 

Zusätzlich wurde in den 50er Jahren damit begonnen, Querbauwerke in Form von Wasserkraftwerken (ohne Fischtreppe, Auf/Abstiegshilfen) zu bauen. Das Schicksal von Fischen bzw. Aalen war unwichtig und nebensächlich. 
Jetzt zahlen wir eben den Preis dafür! 

Meine Meinung: Aalreusen weg  und ebenfalls Verbot vom Glasaalfang in Europa!!  Zusätzlich: Umbau/Verbesserung von Fischaufstiegs- abstiegshilfen in Fluß-Querbauwerken.


----------



## Blueser (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke, dass die Problematik und die notwendigen Maßnahmen den Entscheidungsträgern schon länger bekannt sind. Mit Fangverboten allein wird man das Problem jedenfalls beim Aal nicht beheben können.


----------



## thanatos (16. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> das Mindestmaß von Aalen lächerliche 35 cm.


ja zu der Zeit war das Mindestmaß für Hechte auch nur lächerliche 35 cm -
weil es sie im überfluß gab , was mich aber entsetzt hat als ich 1990 nach 
Westberlin kam wurden 10 bleistiftlange Äalchen geräuchert als Bundaal 
angeboten - meine Gedanken damals " die Wessis sind schon so bekloppt 
wie die Japse " . Bei uns Ossis hatte bei den Anglern er den Stellenwert wie heute der 
Karpfen und er hat nicht weniger Schäden in Gewässern wo er in solchen Mengen
nicht natürlich vorkommt angerichtet wie es der Karpfen heute tut . Wirtschaftlich gesehen
war er ein Exportschlager um die Westgeldgeilheit unserer Herrscher zu befriedigen .
Aber wie überall , solange etwas Kapital bringt wird es ausgebeutet bis zum letzten
Tropfen . Am Ende wird erfahrungsgemäß dem kleinen Mann der schwarze Peter 
aufgeschwatzt ihm ein schlechtes Gewissen erzeugt und ihm klarzumachen 
versucht Verständnis für das unerläßliche Verbot zu haben .


----------



## fishhawk (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> war das Mindestmaß von Aalen lächerliche 35 cm.


Ein Schonmaß von 35cm halte ich zwar auch für ziemlich lächerlich, aber das ist bei mir nur individuelles Empfinden und  nicht wissenschaftlich fundiert.

Als Jungangler hab ich damals beim Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung gelernt, dass ein Mindestmaß üblicherweise den Zweck hat, dass der geschonte Fisch mindestens einmal ablaichen konnte, bevor er entnommen wird.

Hat mich dann schon gewundert,  aus welchem Grund  die Aale dann ein Mindestmaß hatten, insbesondere in Gewässern wo sie überhaupt nicht abwandern konnten.

Ebenso Regenbogenforellen in geschlossenen Gewässern usw. .

Im Hinblick auf die Fortpflanzung spielt da m.M. beim Aal nur die Entnahmemenge aus Gewässern mit Abwanderunsgmöglichkeit eine Rolle, nicht die Fischgröße bei Entnahme.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2022)

Moin,

Ich will kein Fang Verbot!

Weil ich mir den Fang einiger Aale im Jahr gönnen möchte! 

ICH BIN NICHT dafür verantwortlich, dass diese Art so massiv "missbraucht" wird.

Da muss man(n) an die wirklichen Probleme der Überfischung / des Schmuggels / der Verbauung ran!

Ich bin aber gerne dazu bereit, dass die jährliche, private Entnahme für Angler beschränkt wird.
Nur als Beispiel würden mir 3 Stück pro Tag und bspw. 12 pro Jahr mehr als reichen! Und das is schon Viel , das muss man erstmal fangen. 

Wenn man(n) einen Bestand "etwas" nutzen darf, dann tut man auch was für den Erhalt, seitens der Vereine bspw.

Aktuell habe ich noch 2 schöne 400g. Aale eingefroren und werde sie mir über Weihnachten und Neujahr ohne Vorbehalte geräuchert schmecken lassen!

Räucheraal ist für mich "Kulturgut" und ich genieße ihn bewusst als Delikatesse 
R. S.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn man(n) einen Bestand "etwas" nutzen darf, dann tut man auch was für den Erhalt, seitens der Vereine bspw.


Soll das im Umkehrschluss etwa heißen, dass "man" sonst nichts täte?

Das sehe ich ich nicht so.

Wir kümmern uns in unseren Vereinsgewässern durchaus auch um Fischarten, die wir nicht fischereilich nutzen.  Auch um solche die ganzjährig geschont sind.

Das machen auch die Vereine/Verbände, die  bei den Wiederansiedlungsrogrammen für Lachs/Stör und andere Wanderfische aktiv dabei sind.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel würden mir 3 Stück pro Tag und bspw. 12 pro Jahr mehr als reichen!


Kann ja jeder jetzt schon freiwillig so handhaben.

Wundert mich allerdings, dass es bei euch scheinbar noch keine Fanglimits gibt.

Dort wo ich angle,  gelten je nach Gewässer Tageslimits von 2 oder 3 Stück,  nicht mehr als 6 pro Woche.

Das Fangverbot für die Küstengewässer durch die EU  hat aber nicht direkt was mit der Bewirtschaftung der Binnengewässer zu tun.

Deinem Nickname nach zu schließen bist Du vermutlich auch nicht direkt davon betroffen.


----------



## silverfish (16. Dezember 2022)

Egal jetzt welches Thema, da sind Zeitgenossen unterwegs, bei DENEN Frage ich mich, sind das überhaupt Angler ?

 Leute ! Wir Angler waren schon Naturschützer als man mit den Grünen noch die Förster meinte.

35cm Mindestmaß kannte ich in der Verflossenen nur vom Karpfen.
Aale und Hechte hatten 45cm.

Bei Technik oder Freakthemen wird hier gebeten nicht o. T.  zu schreiben.
Dann haltet in Fisch und Naturthreads auch Eure Sch... Gutmenschengriffeln zurück. 
Hier gibt's keine Extrapunkte für in den Mutter Theresia Himmel zu kommen.

Geht Angeln , achtet die Natur und agitiert hier nicht wie Studenten des Umweltschutzes im 22 Semester !


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Deinem Nickname nach zu schließen bist Du vermutlich auch nicht direkt davon betroffen....


Moin, 
Es gibt die Empfehlung wegen hoher Dioxinbelastung bei uns am Rhein keinen Aal zu entnehmen. 
Deshalb angel ich hier im Rhein auch nicht mehr. 

Ich würde einen Fang von einem gut genährten 60er Spitzkopf dem eines 80er Breitkopfes immer vorziehen. 
Bin halt "Verwerter". 
Mir persönlich würden wohl auch 3 zum Räuchern und ein paar zum Braten Pro Jahr reichen. 

Trotz dieser überschaubaren Menge wäre ein totales Fang Verbot für mich eine Katastrophe. 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Egal jetzt welches Thema, da sind Zeitgenossen unterwegs, bei DENEN Frage ich mich, sind das überhaupt Angler ?
> 
> Leute ! Wir Angler waren schon Naturschützer als man mit den Grünen noch die Förster meinte.
> 
> ...


Mal wieder Höchstpunktzahl.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Trotz dieser überschaubaren Menge wäre ein totales Fang Verbot für mich eine Katastrophe.


Da glaube ich Dir gerne, aber Ist das denn für die Gewässer in denen Du angelst zu befürchten?

Die EU-Vorschrift gilt ja nur für die maritimen Gewässer.

In den Binnengewässern  gilt m.W. nach wie vor das Recht der Bundesländer und  die Regeln der Gewässerbewirtschafter.


----------



## hans albers (16. Dezember 2022)

> Drei Monate beträgt die feste EU-weite Schonzeit.  Für die Ostsee gilt diese von Oktober bis Dezember und für die Nordsee von September bis November. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen die anderen drei Monate unter Berücksichtigung der Aalwanderung festlegen. *Im maritimen Bereich wird die Freizeitfischerei auf Aal komplett verboten.*


etwas unglücklich formuliert, das ganze.
maritimer bereich ist dann auf dem meer mit boot?
also gemeint ist, von der küste an nord -und ostsee jeweils 6 monate,
auf dem meer gar nicht?


----------



## thanatos (16. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Aale und Hechte hatten 45cm.


in den 50er Jahren hatten Hechte bei uns 35 cm und Karpfen gab es keine unter 
mind.80 cm in unseren Seen und maximal 5 Stück - auf die hat keiner geangelt 
wie es in den Vereinstümpeln war ??? hat uns damals nicht interessiert .
Gekippt ist die Natur erst als die Genossenschaft zum Zuge kam weil die 
alten Fischer aufgehört haben - der Verpächter war das Forstamt .


----------



## fishhawk (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


hans albers schrieb:


> maritimer bereich ist dann auf dem meer mit boot?


Soweit ich weiß, sind das Nord/ Ostsee, das Mittelmeer und die direkt angrenzenden Brackwassergebiete.


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2022)

lg


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da glaube ich Dir gerne, aber Ist das denn für die Gewässer in denen Du angelst zu befürchten?
> 
> ...


Noch.......ich deute mal Vorsichtig an das es evtl. bald zum Fangverbot in Binnengewässern kommen könnte.....mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.....auch nicht per Pn...habt bitte Verständniß....









						Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.
					

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., Hannover. Gefällt 5.512 Mal · 55 Personen sprechen darüber · 70 waren hier. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) ist einer der zwei größten Naturschutzverbände und...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## degl (16. Dezember 2022)

seit diesem Jahr ist Brokdorf vom Netz.......es mehren sich die Stimmen, das die Umgebung, als Angelplatz, nicht mal mehr die Hälfte wert ist( kommen eben keine geschredderten Fische mehr aus der großen Faßpumpe und auch kein warmes Kühlwasser)..........will damit sagen, das man es eben nicht ALLEN Recht machen kann und in den Zeiten von mangelndem Strom (so trööten sie ja rum) , werden wir gegen die Stromlobby und Ökolisten mit Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zu Gunsten des Aales, bestimmt kein Gehör finden..........Trotzdem wird weiterhin ein generelle Aalfangverbot in EU-Land oben in der Schublade liegen und das find ich Grundsätzlich ...

gruß degl


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Dezember 2022)

degl schrieb:


> werden wir gegen die Stromlobby und Ökolisten mit Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zu Gunsten des Aales, bestimmt kein Gehör finden......



Das was ich schon immer gesagt habe für alle "Naturschützer" hört der Naurschutz unter Wasser auf, was man nicht sieht braucht man auch nicht zu schützen.

Und dabei wird auch immer drüberweggesehen das Deutschland sprich Europa eine Kulturlandschaft ist und nichts mit unberühter Natur zu tun hat.
Wo man auch hinschaut alles ist von Menschenhand gemacht/verändert aber das soll in den "Ursprungszustand" zurück versetzt werden, ja ne is klar.

Es wird uns kaum gelingen Tierarten vorm Aussterben zu retten so traurig wie es auch sei dafür ist der Planet schon zu kaputt und die Menschheit zu gierig.

Der ganze Planet ist im Wandel ob gut oder schlecht für uns das können wir kaum verändern und das mit dem CO2 naja das war doch schon mal alles in der Atmosphäre (vor Millionen von Jahren) ob wir (die Menschheit) den "Klimawandel" angeschoben haben kann ich nicht sagen aber aufhalten (beeinflußen)??? 
Ich habe meine Zweifel.

Wir sind jetzt 8 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Planeten, vielleicht wehrt sich der Planet jetzt, schauen wir mal was passiert.
Was ich sagen will wir sind so kleine Lichter und können froh sein auf diesen Planeten zu leben aber treten ihn mit Füßen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Auf eine Schonzeit von sechs Monaten für den Aal einigten sich die Fischereiministerinnen und -minister der EU.*
> 
> _*
> Anhang anzeigen 426539
> ...


Die 6 Monate  sind doch nur für die Berufsfischerei und nicht für uns Hobby Angler.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> Die 6 Monate sind doch nur für die Berufsfischerei und nicht für uns Hobby Angler.


Stimmt.

Wenn die Freizeitfischerei auf Aal komplett verboten wird, gelten für Angler die 6 Monate ohne Schonzeit natürlich nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

gründler

Das is ja genau der Bereich, wo ich mir Aale fange... Niedersachsen/Bremen.

Dort hat die Aal Fischerei und Aal Angelei langjährige Tradition.
Brataal wird da in Restaurants und Dorfstuben angeboten, Räucheraal liegt in den Fisch Geschäften aus und der Aal ist bei den Anglern wohl unter den top 3 der begehrten Fänge bspw. an der Weser und den Vereinsgewässern.
Da hängt auch wirtschaftlich eine Menge dran.
Sollte es ein totales Fang Verbot bspw. für die Unterweser geben, wäre der Aufschrei
RIESIG.
Das kriegen die doch niemals durch!?
Aalfang und Verzehr sind im Norden kulturell verankert und Tradition.

Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ich eine Höchstmenge an Entnahme, die es an der Unterweser für Angler (noch?) nicht gibt, bspw. 1 bis 3 Aale pro Tag, absolut in Ordnung fände, das Mindestmaß wurde ja schon auf 45cm. erhöht.

Ein komplettes Angel Verbot auf Aal in Norddeutschland wäre eine Katastrophe, die abgewendet werden MUSS!!!

R. S.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ein komplettes Angel Verbot auf Aal in Norddeutschland wäre eine Katastrophe, die abgewendet werden MUSS!!!


Da würde ich nicht widersprechen.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gab es schon mal einige Jahre Angelverbot auf Aal in Baden Württemberg, zumindest im Einzugsgebiet es Rheins. 

So ganz unbegründet scheinen die Befürchtungen also nicht zu sein.


----------



## Lorenz (17. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das was ich schon immer gesagt habe für alle "Naturschützer" hört der Naurschutz unter Wasser auf, was man nicht sieht braucht man auch nicht zu schützen.


Bei den ein oder anderen ist intern zwischenzeitlich aufgefallen, dass der Gewässerschutz bisher zu kurz kam.


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Es wird uns kaum gelingen Tierarten vorm Aussterben zu retten so traurig wie es auch sei dafür ist der Planet schon zu kaputt...


Einige Arten sind noch zu retten.
Die Glasaalfischerei, die Aufzucht (zur Maximierung der Zahl an Glasaalen die groß werden) und gezieltes Aussetzen an geeigneten Habitaten (z.B. in einer Größe in der die Grundeln nichtmehr drangehen) ist vermutlich keine so schlechte Idee, allerdings stellt sich halt die Frage nach den Abwandermöglichkeiten, damit die ausgesetzten Aale potentiell auch die Chance haben irgendwann als Laichfische im Atlantik zur Verfügung zu stehen.


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Der ganze Planet ist im Wandel ob gut oder schlecht für uns das können wir kaum verändern und das mit dem CO2 naja das war doch schon mal alles in der Atmosphäre (vor Millionen von Jahren) ob wir (die Menschheit) den "Klimawandel" angeschoben haben kann ich nicht sagen aber aufhalten (beeinflußen)???
> Ich habe meine Zweifel.


Klimawandel ist natürlich und gab es schon immer. Momentan stellt sich die Frage nach dem Tempo, das durch den Menschen beeinflusst wird. Normalerweise würden Arten, die es z.B. kühler mögen dann halt nach Norden (oder in die Gebirge) ausweichen bzw. sich ausbreiten und woanders halt irgendwann ggfs verschwinden (und irgendwann geht es wieder in die andere Richtung). In unserer Kulturlandschaft ist eine Ausbreitung aber nicht für alle Arten so ohne weiteres möglich, weil manchmal sogenannte "Trittsteinbiotope", also Verbindungen zwischen Lebensräumen, fehlen bzw. die Abstände zwischen geeigneten Lebensräumen zu groß oder menschliche Hindernisse dazwischen sind. Für manche Arten kann man Unterführungen, Brücken, Grünbrücken, Leitstrukturen etc. bauen, bei anderen muss man sich mehr einfallen lassen... Eine Besiedlung eines Stillgewässers ohne Fließgewässeranbindung mit Fischen (oder auch Amphibien) kann lange dauern; da kann der Mensch dann nachhelfen.


----------



## fishhawk (17. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Lorenz schrieb:


> Die Glasaalfischerei, die Aufzucht (zur Maximierung der Zahl an Glasaalen die groß werden) und gezieltes Aussetzen an geeigneten Habitaten (z.B. in einer Größe in der die Grundeln nichtmehr drangehen) ist vermutlich keine so schlechte Idee,


Gibt  aber auch Biologen, die solchen Besatz in Gewässern mit noch natürlichem Bestand kritisch sehen, da damit auch Krankheiten und Parasiten eingeschleppt werden können.

Besatz in Gewässer wo es kaum eine Chance gibt, dass die Aale jemals die Sargasso-See erreichen hat m.M. mit einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung nichts zu tun.


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Dezember 2022)

Ein Aspekt wurde hier mMn bisher völlig außer acht gelassen. *Der schwächer werdende Golfstrom.* 
Darauf sind die Aale bei ihrer Reise quer über den Atlantik ja nun mal zu 100% angewiesen. 
Vielleicht trägt das ja auch seinen Teil bei


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt wurde hier mMn bisher völlig außer acht gelassen. *Der schwächer werdende Golfstrom.*
> Darauf sind die Aale bei ihrer Reise quer über den Atlantik ja nun mal zu 100% angewiesen.
> Vielleicht trägt das ja auch seinen Teil bei


 
Woher bezieht sich Deine Einschätzung zum Golfstrom ?
Meines Wissens schimmen  Glasaale selbst und benutzen die Strömung des Golfstroms als Orientierung.
Bis der Golfstrom einmal komplett um den Globus ist , dauert es Tausend Jahre.
Vielleicht reicht nicht ! ! !


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Meines Wissens schimmen Glasaale selbst und benutzen die Strömung des Golfstroms als Orientierung.


Das ist so nicht richtig, im Golfstrom selbst schwimmen, treiben diese noch als Weidenblattlarve und wandeln sich erst kurz vor unseren Küsten in Glasaale um.
Aber egal, Aale sind dennoch vielfältig bedroht, allem voran wahrscheinlich durch Wasserbauwerke, welche sie am Auf und Abstieg hindern.
Und da ist auch keine Besserung in Sicht, eher eine Verschlechterung, durch aktuelle Energie Politik.

Jürgen


----------



## silverfish (17. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal wieder Höchstpunktzahl.


 

Bist Du das auf Eurer Weihnachtsfeier ?


----------



## vonda1909 (17. Dezember 2022)

Schaut euch in Europa bei unseren  Nachbarn  mal um wo überall  schon das  Angel auf Aal verboten  ist!
Das  kriegen  die genauso  bei uns durch wie es mit dem Rauchen  in Kneipen  gemacht  wurde.
Und die selben  haben vorausgesagt geht nicht...und andere nicht eingetroffen Vorhersagen!


----------

